
Why you shouldn't use ENV variables for secret data - kiyanwang
https://diogomonica.com/2017/03/27/why-you-shouldnt-use-env-variables-for-secret-data/
======
dozzie
Docker boldly solving something that previously was a non-problem.
Congratulations.

